# GSDs are #2 in 2009



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

From the AKC website:

http://www.akc.org/news/index.cfm?article_id=4044



> Quote:For the 19th consecutive year, the Labrador Retriever is the most popular purebred dog in America, but could this be the last year for the Lab’s reign?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Great. Just...great. 

Do they have the numbers? That would be something. 

Plus all the "other" registries. Plus those not registered.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah you have to keep in mind this is only AKC registered dogs...
Oddly enough the AKC statistics last year showed the Vizsla in the #10 spot for Chicago. For some reason this year they only listed the top 5 for cities.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thats awesome 
I don't understand WHY Labs are #1 (I have one and all set with them) but #2 isn't so bad


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

just like that gsd saying "they aren't the best at any 1 thing but 2nd best at everything"


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Ugh. Wonderful....

On one hand, I could almost be happy that they're gaining in popularity because there's a better chance that more people will get to know them for the amazing, wonderful family dogs that they are, rather than seeing them as some kind of vicious, child-eating beast.

But on the other hand, the shelters seem to be full of GSDs now. The popularity of GSD _puppies_ is bound to make that worse.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

you mean there's other dogs beside`s a GSD?


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

> Quote:*Ugh. Wonderful....
> 
> On one hand, I could almost be happy that they're gaining in popularity because there's a better chance that more people will get to know them for the amazing, wonderful family dogs that they are, rather than seeing them as some kind of vicious, child-eating beast.
> 
> But on the other hand, the shelters seem to be full of GSDs now. The popularity of GSD puppies is bound to make that worse.*


I'm afraid that I have to agree







- unfortunately history has shown that being number one is not always good. It could lead to more unscrupulous breedings, more puppies out there to meet the "popular" demand, more GSDs in the hands of people that should have some other breed. I was much happier when we dropped to number three.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm glad people appreciate the GSD as much as those of us here do, but IMHO the GSD breed would be much better off if it were dead last.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Yep, I agree. If they were less popular, there would be less people just breeding them for the money. Etc., etc.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

I caught part of this on the Today Show this morning. They brought out a puppy to represent the breed. The German Shepherd puppy behaved perfect. The #1 Labrador Retreiver was more of a handfull! Hehe


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: kenkyou mean there's other dogs beside`s a GSD?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: 5150I caught part of this on the Today Show this morning. They brought out a puppy to represent the breed. The German Shepherd puppy behaved perfect. The #1 Labrador Retreiver was more of a handfull! Hehe


is there video of that anywhere? i want to see puppies


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

honestly from my own experience with labs compared to any other breed..
they listen around their owners. and ONLY the owners. Compared to the GSDS, who will take commands from anybody they seem to respect.
could have just been the dogs though.
Labradoodles came in and had the same behaviour too.. angels around the owners to the point where they think you're lying trying to tell them that the dog doesnt stop barking or running around once they leave.

gsd is the only breed for meee


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Doesn't make me feel good. Just more that will end up in shelters and rescues, and more unethical breeders who will jump on the bandwagon for the bucks....... GSD's are not for everyone - I'm with Arycrest, dead last would be cause for celebration.

___________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Found it! I hope this copies correctly!:

America's most popular pooches

Jan. 27: Gina DiNardo, a spokeswoman for the American Kennel Club, tells TODAY's Natalie Morales which breeds are the top dogs.

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/35098624#35098624


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Anja1BlueDoesn't make me feel good. Just more that will end up in shelters and rescues, and more unethical breeders who will jump on the bandwagon for the bucks....... GSD's are not for everyone - I'm with Arycrest, dead last would be cause for celebration.


Yeah, the more I think about it, I really think I'd feel better if they were FAR less popular. I can live with people thinking that Gunner is a vicious, child-eating beast. (I just show them that they're wrong.)
I'm glad that people appreciate the GSD too, but we all know that's not always why people get one. They fall in love with the irresistable little puppy... and then it grows up. 
I know it happens with every breed, but when it's one of "your" breeds, it just hits too close to home.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh yes, people who are invested in the preservation of their chosen breed, do not like to see them rise on the AKC list. It seldom means anything good for the breed. 

My Golden friends were happy to give up the placement.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm heavily involved in GSD rescue as a volunteer... believe me, if the GSD ranked a #30 in popularity it would be wonderful in my book. As fas as I know the "popularity" is determined by the number of litters registered. The numbers in the shelter's are on the rise and they just appear out of no where as strays... I think many people see gsds as wonderful intelligent companion dogs or 'heroes' as working dogs but for some reason they don't seem to realize it takes time and training and socializing on THEIR part to help turn them into these wonderful well behaved dogs they admire. Many owner turn ins in the shetlers are 1 - 2 yo dogs that the were left tied outside after they outgrew their puppy 'cuteness'... they're wild as March hares and the owners can't deal with them. Others who are let roam and get picked up by AC are never reclaimed. And many are super super nice dogs or have the potentional to be. 
THe labs... well, it's horrifying to see the number of labs in the shelters.... everywhere you look there are labs... and of course the blk lab has a very low chance of adoption in the shelters.

Sorry if I'm repeating something that someone has already said, but just scanned thru the posts quickly to see what was being said about gsd popularity at #2...

I just wish the GSD WOULD drop way down in popularity... it would be blessing. Sorry, but this is my pet peeve so just venting my opinion on it...


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Agree, Pat!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

do we know what % of those AKC registered are working/show dogs..something other than just companions? it would be nice to compare that to %s of other breeds

oh and thanks for the link! i'll watch it when I get home


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Popularity is a death knell for any breed. Just look at all the BYBers, commercial operations, and GSDs in pet stores.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DianaM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True but it's not like they have suddenly risen greatly in popularity. German Shepherds have been in the top 5 on those AKC lists for at least 15 years. I don't have the data from further back but I would guess they were in the top 5 before then as well. It's nothing new.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

That is very true!! But the number of gsds in the shelters seems to be significantly on the rise even with the one step increase in popularity. . Plus there are also many many byb's out there who never register their dogs or litters as was said. All it takes is for bybs to hear about the increase in popularity of a breed and they start turning out more and more unregistered puppies thinking there surely must be a big demand for them. I'm also wondering how the AKC compiles their statistics with litter registrations... do they count each puppy individually in each litter registered, or just the overall litter?? In taking a quick look at the breeds and popularity placing, 1st place-Labs, 2nd GSDs, and 3rd Yorkies. Labs and GSDs produce much larger litters than Yorkies! 

I love the breed and think the GSD should be the number one dog in the world, but many times I find myself talking people OUT of getting a GSD as I can sence where that dog will end up in a year.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I believe the litter registration statistics go by the number of litters, not the number of dogs in each litter. 
However I'm pretty sure the AKC's "most popular dogs" list goes by individual dog registrations, not litter registrations. So if dogs from an AKC litter are not individually registered with AKC I *think* they would not count towards those numbers.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Chicagocanine
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DianaM
> ...


Yes, so it's been a long, painful one...

I am not anti-breeding, but truly, when you add up all the registries, all the non-registered dogs, if you could, and knowing that the breed is supposed to be a working breed, and that people who have GSDs should be at least half as smart as our dogs (on a good day) are there really THAT many people each year (because this is what? 100,000 NEW dogs a year at least combined) who will get these dogs and keep them for life? 

The dogs who have the best chance at that are the ones from quality breeders who breed carefully for what it is meant to be and screen their buyers well and for them, I am appreciative for keeping the breed alive.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Yup, that's exactly how I feel. ! Responsible breeders! So sad that many pet owners of GSDs also DON"T know there's a difference between a responsible breeder and a BYB and keep a lot of these byb's in business....I've known very responsible owners who have had their companion dogs pass away. So they locate a 'breeder' thru the local trading paper and go out and buy a dog from them and end up with a dog/puppy with health problems and many times never get an AKC registration. And then there's the opposite of the bad owners getting really good dogs and dumping them.
It's sad to see quality breeders who can't sell their dogs because the 'market' is overrun with BYBs and poor quality dogs.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*AKC - GSD takes #2 slot behind Labs*

From American Kennel Club - American Kennel Club Announces Most Popular Dogs (Photos and Coverage)

For the 19th consecutive year, the Labrador Retriever is the most popular purebred dog in America, but could this be the last year for the Lab’s reign? 

According to American Kennel Club® (AKC) 2009 registration statistics released today during a press conference at Grand Central Terminal in New York City, the German Shepherd Dog overtook the Yorkshire Terrier last year and is now ranked second most popular in the nation for the first time in more than three decades. 

An American favorite since the time of Rin Tin Tin, the German Shepherd Dog became the number one breed of the 1920s, but then slipped in popularity until after World War II. 

"Labs have been America’s top dog for nearly two decades due to their loyal and gentle nature," said AKC Spokesperson Lisa Peterson. "But the German Shepherd Dog has gained ground recently, quite possibly due to the increased attention they receive for their security efforts at home and abroad. Hailed as the world’s leading police, guard and military dog, this energetic and fun-loving breed is a loyal family pet, ideal companion and dependable K-9 partner when duty calls."


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yahooooo..... I think!

More popularity = poorer breeding?

I have to admit, I think Havoc may be my last GSD. I am looking at a Corgi in about 3 to 5 years. I love my GSD's but they do require a lot of patience and the older I am getting the less patience I have and the harder it is for me to physically handle them.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Say it isn't so Kathy?!

Although, Corgi's are a lot like our beloved GSD's.

I agree, the more popular a breed is deemed the more breeding usually occurs which we all know isn't the best thing for the breed.

I'm glad that people are finally realizing that the "mean, vicious" GSD is anything but and has the potential to be an awsome family member!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I'm glad that people are finally realizing that the "mean, vicious" GSD is anything but and has the potential to be an awsome family member!


I wonder though... What if its the opposite? With so many areas using BSL these days, what if its that the GSD is becoming the breed of choice again over the pit bull? I really hope not but thats always looming around the corner, when will it swing back around to us?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is a chilling thought Lin. And I had not even thought of that. 

Liz I am 52 and I can tell that my physical strength has decreased in the last 5 or 10 years. At some time I won't be able to handle a GSD. I hope it is not for a while yet and there may be one more but I am looking to switch breeds. The Corgi is my choice because it has so much in common with a GSD.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Depressing - I for one would like to see them MUCH farther down the list. 

Corgis? I dunno - I have a couple of friends who have had them for years. Cute as can be, but sometimes hard headed and obstinate. I remember one in particular - she was entered in an agility contest, had run the course many times before - but on this particular day she just wasn't in the mood. So she walked the entire course - slowly. There was nothing physically wrong with her she just wouldn't co-operate... Another friend had a GSD entered - he wasn't thrilled to be there either, but he got out there and did his best. 

___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

On one hand it's like yay, but on another I'm like darn....


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Very sad. More fuel for the BYB.


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

I have 1 of # 1 and 2 of # 2.... oh my ! Sometimes I think my lab is a shepherd in a lab costume, and my shepherds are labs in a shepherd costume !!
Seriously, with the popularity I worry about poor breeding. I've seen so many poorly bred labs. In our area there are so many BYBs.
While on my search for a lab, I made a call to a local number ( yes knowing it was a byb...I was in the mood to yank someone's chain) I asked about the OFA's of both parents and was told " oh, they are not OFA, they are AKC "!
Okay... click.

A corgi reminds me of a small GSD !!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

VERY small!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Dalmatians suffered GREATLY because of a sudden increase in popularity. For a breed that has severe health concerns (deafness) and is just plain not for everyone, it resulted in BYB and puppy mills producing poor quality Dals and when that cute spotted puppy got big and needed training and exercise, many where left out of the familiy and banned to the backyard or turned up in shelters/rescues.

In 1992 Dals where ranked at #15 and in 1993 they jumped to #9. Thank god theyr're waaaayy down the list in the 70's now!


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

rover51 said:


> I caught part of this on the Today Show this morning. They brought out a puppy to represent the breed. The German Shepherd puppy behaved perfect. The #1 Labrador Retreiver was more of a handfull! Hehe


You could say that! LOL. My hubby's aunt has a Lab that is a month younger than Josie and boy does he have more energy than Josie does!!! lol. Definately made me NOT want to have a Lab . 

On the serious note i agree with shepherds being way too popular. I am thankful that shelties are not on the popular list but i am sure they are rising. I like my breeds not being so popular and i wish shepherds weren't so they don't end up in the wrong hands.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

ShatteringGlass said:


> Dalmatians suffered GREATLY because of a sudden increase in popularity. For a breed that has severe health concerns (deafness) and is just plain not for everyone, it resulted in BYB and puppy mills producing poor quality Dals and when that cute spotted puppy got big and needed training and exercise, many where left out of the familiy and banned to the backyard or turned up in shelters/rescues.


**** those 101 dalmations movies.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I'm glad that people are finally realizing that the "mean, vicious" GSD is anything but and has the potential to be an awsome family member!


I like your optimism but sadly an even more popular GSD breed is is going to result in more "mean, vicious" GSDs, not more awesome family members.

The problem is the GSD was meant to be and bred by the Germans to be a finely tuned high performance machine, not a Toyota Camry, more like a BMW. The breed was designed to have natural aggression as part of its genetic makeup in its role as a home, property and flock protector. And fairly high drives in its role as a working dog. Good breeding and good rearing balances that built in natural aggression and drive with solid nerves and temperament. The result can be awesome family members.

Unfortunately, popularity means more bad breeding and inadequate socialization/training. GSDs and GSD mixes are already the second most common dog in petfinder.com, second to Labs. Yet, the margin for error in Labs is much higher than the margin for error in shepherds because the Lab breed wasn't designed to have natural aggression. I would rather have a well bred, well socialized and trained GSD than a Lab, but I would rather have a badly bred, badly socialized Lab than a badly bred, badly socialized GSD. Sadly, what we're going to have more of is the latter.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ocean said:


> The problem is the GSD was meant to be and bred by the Germans to be a finely tuned high performance machine, not a Toyota Camry, more like a BMW. The breed was designed to have natural aggression as part of its genetic makeup in its role as a home, property and flock protector. And fairly high drives in its role as a working dog. Good breeding and good rearing balances that built in natural aggression and drive with solid nerves and temperament. The result can be awesome family members.
> 
> Unfortunately, popularity means more bad breeding and inadequate socialization/training. GSDs and GSD mixes are already the second most common dog in petfinder.com, second to Labs


 Agree, Ocean! Great post. :thumbup:
In regards to petfinder and shelters in general, if in doubt it seems every dog could be a shepherd mix when they have black on the muzzle or perky ears, or a black and tan coat. 
It is frustrating and funny to see what PF considers a shepherd mix.
Though it could be an Australian or other type shepherd...


----------

